

Elena Kagan Admits Supreme Court Justices Haven’t Figured Out Email Yet - taylorbuley
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2013/08/20/elena_kagan_supreme_court_justices_haven_t_gotten_to_email_use_paper_memos.html

======
Zigurd
Seems like a bad time to start, if you don't need to.

